# CBD Blitz: Find a high-CBD low-THC mother, from seed, in only 3 weeks



## PhenoMenal (May 5, 2018)

_*In just 3 weeks, you can go from ungerminated seeds to finding a mother with the cannabinoid profile of your desire (high CBD/low THC for example). Allow me to explain ...*_

It can be incredibly disheartening to spend several months growing a plant that was advertised as "high CBD low THC" only to find it has plenty of THC and no CBD. It's especially disheartening if you or your friend/family member are a medical patient with neither time or money at your disposal. I've been there.

However, if you're just looking to find a high-CBD/low-THC plant you don't need to grow to full harvest to determine the result, because the cannabinoid profile is genetically established, and the sensitivity of Thin Layer Chromatography (which people can do at home) means we only need to grow the plants for 2-3 weeks (from seed). No flowering period required, just 2-3 weeks of seedling/vegetative phase. A CBD blitz.

And because we're only dealing with small seedlings and such a short time frame, this makes it possible to quickly grow out seeds, and while a small grow chamber may only be large enough to bring 1 adult plant to harvest, it would still be big enough for a dozen or so seedlings. Then after 3 weeks you simply do the chromatography tests, keep the plant(s) you want and cull/discard the rest.

You only need:

Seeds
Small pots (or plastic/foam cups
Grow chamber or sun or sufficient lighting

Thin Layer Chromatography equipment (see [my DIY TLC link])

2-3 weeks time
Method:

Germinate the seeds.
Grow for 2-3 weeks (until they're big enough to take a leaf cutting).
Cut a trifoliate leaf off each seedling.
_Use gloves to prevent cross-contamination of samples.
Wrap individually in aluminium foil._

Decarboxylate for 60 mins @ 125°C/257°F, to convert THCA to THC etc
Use Thin Layer Chromatography to determine CBD and THC levels in each one
Keep the good ones, cull/discard the rest.
Criticism:
Ok, after 3 weeks you won't know much about the plant (you won't know how long it flowers for or what her flowers are like, and if it's a regular seed you won't know if it's male or female, etc). In other words, it's pretty early to say "yep, you're gonna be my mother plant!". That's not what this test is for though. This test is to establish the cannabinoid profile of the plant, and it does that beautifully, so it's a great way to _FIND THE BEST CANDIDATES_ for your potential mother.

In the next post I'll show an example from start to finish ...


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 5, 2018)

So we start out with seeds that claim to be high CBD and low THC, and I decide that of the ~30 or so that I've got I want to run 16 on the first "blitz"...







Fortunately all 16 germinated. I simply used cheap plastic drinking cups as the pots (some guys here have grown to harvest in those so i knew they'd be fine!). Unfortunately i forgot to add perlite to the coco coir, and only drilled one small draining hole which proved insufficient.

I could only have them under 12/12 lighting for the first two weeks, and here they are at 14 days ... this is about as early as I'd want to cut:






I had planned to take them to a full 3 weeks, but I stopped two days short on day 19, as I was getting drooping leaves from the poor aeration. Easy to fix next time.

So here they are on day 19 just before The Snip ... you can also see their letter ID that I use to assign lanes in the chromatography...






I simply take one of the trifoliate leaves from the outside of the container (where it has had no interaction with leaves from other plants):






Lanes:
A - Thunderstruck #3 _(by Sin City)_ (non-symmetric growth)
B - Thunderstruck #2
C - Thunderstruck #1
D - Thunderstruck #4 (weird mutant)
E - Thunderstruck #5 (ingrown leaf)
F - Dinamed _(by Dinafem)_
G - Candida #2 _(by Medical Marijuana Genetics)_
H - Candida #1
I - Cannatonic #1 _(by Resin Seeds)_
J - Cannatonic #5
K - Cannatonic #3
L - Cannatonic #2
M - Cannatonic #4
N - Harlesin _(by Sin City)_
O - CBD Therapy #1 _(by CBD Crew)_
P - CBD Therapy #2


Now, the *Thin Layer Chromatography* ...

Here was the first run ...






The next morning I did another run just to help confirm some ...






*Results*
*CBD only* - THC only - THC+CBD

A - Thunderstruck #3
B - Thunderstruck #2 
C - Thunderstruck #1
*D - Thunderstruck #4*
E - Thunderstruck #5
F - Dinamed
*G - Candida #2
H - Candida #1*
I - Cannatonic #1
J - Cannatonic #5
K - Cannatonic #3
L - Cannatonic #2
M - Cannatonic #4
N - Harlesin
*O - CBD Therapy #1*
P - CBD Therapy #2

I will now cull down from 16 to 4 ... (D, G, H, O). Because G & H seem identical one of those is likely to be culled also.

Other thoughts...
_Dinamed:_ This is the 3rd time ive grown Dinamed. The first time was a 1:1, but the other two times were THC-only. Disappointing.
_Candida:_ My first grow of this, and both were CBD-only, excellent result.
_Cannatonic:_ Very disappointing to not get any CBD detection, just THC.
CBD Therapy: This is the 3rd time ive grown CBD Therapy, I've ended up with two 1:1's, and one CBD-only, so that's a pretty good return. Mosts tests put these phenos of Therapy at 20 - 25:1 [link]
_Thunderstruck:_ Three of the five showed a form of mutation, i wonder if that's because it's a selfed S1. Either way, it was good to see them all return healthy levels of CBD, but all in the 1:1 range except for the main mutant which is CBD-only. It'll be interesting to see how it grows, because it reminds me of a Blueberry mutant i had which stopped growing after a month.


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2018)

Don't stress too much, the real medicine is in the THC.
Just my opinion...


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 5, 2018)

Well, the real medicine is synergy of the CBD with the THC  but it's easy to find THC, it's the CBD that's hard to find...

So to me personally I would almost never opt for a CBD-only, I always want THC, but the reason I'm saving the CBD-only ones is because then you can consume as much as you like, without getting high -- think family members etc -- and THC can be provided on the side as an optional extra 

Then you can mix and match CBD and THC levels to your hearts content. Much more versatile than a static 1:1. Of course, if people want to use this method to find 1:1's (or whatever), it works just as well for that too!


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2018)

Yeah, high CBD stuff leaves me grumpy when I get up the next day.
I care more about THC, terpenes, and esters.


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 5, 2018)

use a vanillin reagent and TLC visualises the terpenes also


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 5, 2018)

ive got family with medical issues and they definitely prefer the mix, but i know other ppl swear by cbd only.. guess my people just a bunch of fukn potheads 

Cool thread nun the less and I can definitely see this helping ppl so thx @PhenoMenal


----------



## OldMedUser (May 5, 2018)

This looks promising @PhenoMenal. I'm currently growing some CBD strains and planning on crossing some of my favourite THC strains with an Otto#1 female that supposedly has high CBD with less than 1% THC.

Would be nice to have a ballpark estimation of cannabinoid levels before sending samples out to a lab to get specific numbers. At $75 per I certainly can't be sending dozens of samples to a lab being a med patient growing his own meds and not a cash cropper.

I'm checking out your DIY TLC thread too and may have a couple questions for you there.

I got a diploma in chemistry almost 30 years ago and have forgotten most of it but this stuff is easy enough to follow.

Thanks for the great posts!


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 5, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> I got a diploma in chemistry almost 30 years ago and have forgotten most of it but this stuff is easy enough to follow.


I work in IT and don't have any chemistry background ... in other words, if I can do TLC, anyone can  Give it a go, you will not regret it


----------



## Joint Monster (May 6, 2018)

I recently read that CBD profile alone is helpful for pain, and THC profile for the "high". The interesting part was when considering both, the CBD seems to dull the "High" of the THC, but make the high last longer.
^That was paraphrased from an experiment/study

Some of the nicest strains I've tried have had a high THC% but also a decent CBD% and sometimes even CBN profile.

That test looks interesting! Is it like an at-home kit? Or lab test results?


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 7, 2018)

Joint Monster said:


> That test looks interesting! Is it like an at-home kit? Or lab test results?


There are a few commercial kits available, Alpha-Cat is probably the best although I haven't tried any of them. I just bought all the items individually myself, it works out a lot cheaper if you plan on doing more than just a couple of tests. Full DIY info is in the link in my sig


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 8, 2018)

very nice Pheno.


----------



## dogcat (May 9, 2018)

First time posting on any cannabis site. I found this thread, along with the other TLC threads by PhenoMenal, while researching dinamed CBD. Unfortunately I had already ordered the seeds (3 only), and was as upset as the next guy who believed dinafem's claims of a 10:1/20:1 guarantee. The fact your tests are coming up with zero cbd on 2 out of 3, is ludicrous. That would mean false and fraudulent advertising on dinafem's part. I only bought their seeds due to the guarantee, and if your tests are truly being done on dinafem seeds, then I certainly feel like I got ripped off. The way they responded to you shows a complete disregard for their reputation, which is starting to get smeared due to your testing. And if my tests prove the same results as yours, I'm going to go after them for accountability, and fraud. 

I haven't popped my dinamed seeds yet, as I was a bit confused as what to do with them. Since apparently they were no longer what I thought they were, I had to figure out a new plan. Growing them to completion, and getting them lab tested seemed to be the new plan. After reading your TLC tutorial, I did not see myself going through the process of buying the separate components. My THC garden has taken up all my attention, so I've stalled on popping the dinamed seeds. A few days ago I went over to a friend's house, and out of nowhere he surprises, and gifts me with a TLC kit from thctestkits. The kit had no been used, as it had belonged to a friend of his who had cancer, and had unfortunately died. Strange how the universe works, I did not see myself ever doing any TLC tests, yet a week later a complete kit lands on my lap. So now I am ready to start, and have you to thank for the inspiration and knowledge. I will start to do some tests on oils etc, and hopefully have something to share, or questions to ask. I will also start my dinamed seeds and do your CBD blitz. I still think there is a chance something went wrong with your dinamed seeds, as the results are so far from what they guarantee, that it's uncanny. Same with the way they responded, something doesn't add up. I'm on the case now, and will help get to the bottom of this. There are others growing it, most, blindly thinking they have a high cbd low thc flower. I have not heard others making zero cbd claims, so this definitely needs confirmation from another source IE like myself or others. 

Thanks for your time and work.


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 9, 2018)

welcome dogcat, yes it's weird universe alright and sometimes stars align lol



> After reading your TLC tutorial, I did not see myself going through the process of buying the separate components.


yep, rather than buying individual components you can always get one of the existing commercial kits (as you've now got - nice!), and then later down the track simply buy your own refill components rather than buying directly from the kit producer.

The only refill components are the solvent(s), the dye (Fast Blue BB or B), the disposable plastic eppendorf tubes and pipettes, and the silica plates. I've never had to buy refills of anything yet though.

TLC is really easy after you've done it once!



> I have not heard others making zero cbd claims, so this definitely needs confirmation from another source IE like myself or others.


re Dinamed, I too was surprised and disappointed.

Two important things to consider though...

I've only grown 3 Dinamed seeds ... perhaps the other 7 are all good!? Cannot draw conclusions from 3, it could simply be bad luck. I might be able to grow another 2 or 3 out soon though.

I don't know if the seed bank or one of their potentially nefarious employees might've given me the switch. Cannatonic was basically sold out pretty much everywhere else at the time, so you couldn't put it past a nefarious worker or owner just giving me ten seeds of something else. This would be especially upsetting though considering it's usually medical users seeking them.
Here's another thing though -- I was also stunned that all 5 of my Cannatonic's (by Resin Seeds) showed all THC no CBD. Another thing -- i got the Cannatonic and Dinamed from the same seedbank. The Harlesin also showed all THC no CBD, and was also from the same seedbank.

However, the Thunderstruck also came from them, and I got legit results from all 5 of those, and all googling suggests they're a reputable seedbank that've been around for many years, so I don't have any reason (besides the TLC results!) to believe they're not what they say they are. I've contacted both Dinafem and Resin also regarding this ... truth via triangulation.

dogcat, do your Dinamed seeds look like mine? (see photo in 2nd post in this thread)


----------



## mr.jinks (May 11, 2018)

Have you tried Dutch passion’s charlottes angel? I have been wanting to try it but I’ve been waiting for a legit grow report and cbd test results. I have had good luck with Dutch passion with other strains.


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 12, 2018)

no i wasnt even aware of Charlotte's Angel until you mentioned it. I did all my CBD seed buying just over a year ago, i looked far and wide so it mustn't have been available at the time. I was guessing Charlotte's Angel was their cross with Charlotte's Web from Colorado, but nope, it's double-Dutch ...


> Genetics come from Dutch Charlotte (CBD rich clone) crossed with Red Angel (clone-only Amsterdam CBD variety).


They're also implying stability ... hopefully it is stable, but we've gotta keep an open mind about these things that aren't well tested 


> Charlotte’s Angel is a sativa dominant variety with high CBD levels, 10 to 16% and low THC levels, always below 1%.


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2018)

Charlotte's Angel is a cross from another high CBD strain bred right here in northern Colorado known as Charlotte's Web. I've met the guys who did the work.

As for high CBD strains, I have access to several due to being friends with people who specialise in growing it. They do it by the book, including having the Colorado Dept of Agriculture rep come out and test the crop to ensure it remains below the State required .3% THC.

I'm not knocking your work above but I did want to mention that there are other ways to skin this cat.

The guys will be growing about 12 acres of high CBD hemp this year and I've offered my services to pitch in. Should be fun!


----------



## dopeonarope (May 12, 2018)

Good thread @PhenoMenal . thanks mate I'm on the hunt for a family member and this going save me time on selection. Appreciate your efforts.


----------



## dogcat (May 12, 2018)

Thanks Phenomenal!

I think the kits are a great way to start, and then to be able to buy components as needed becomes more fun.

I do think there is something strange about the fact that your Cannatonic, Dinamed, and Harlesin all came out as cbd duds. I'm not saying anything about the seed bank (not sure you mention which it is), but it would help to see if anyone left reviews of those particular strains on that site. Also, if you had a chance to grow any of them out, you can also compare yours to photos of other mature plants. I've seen a few grow diaries of the dinamed CBD, and the plants do appear to be close to what dimafem showed on their site. There is one chap there who grew it out, who is very sensitive to cbd and thc, and he seemed quote satisfied with the levels of both in his plants. Most people seem satisfied with the canabinoid profile of their dinamed grows, even if they didn't test it. The shortcomings have been more to do with performance and yield. Are you growing out your thundstrucks? Sounds like you found something good. Interesting enough, elsewhere on this forum, someone was complaining about the results from their Sin city thunderstruck. In your case, 1 CBD strain out of 4 showing up with no thc does not really validate a seed vendor, but by the same token, I'm not saying there is anything wrong with the vendor. There's just something wrong with the picture

As for my dinamed seeds looking like yours, I'm not sure. They are quite small compared to the hemp seeds I acquired, but so is the free critical plus seed they included. We would probably need real close up shots to do a proper comparison. I'm trying to upload a photo, but when I do I get a graph showing my that my upload is 10% done, but then never finishes


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not knocking your work above but I did want to mention that there are other ways to skin this cat.


Well, tell us the other ways to skin this cat then


----------



## dogcat (May 12, 2018)

PhenoMenal said:


> Well, tell us the other ways to skin this cat then


it's easy, just have the Dept of Agriculture rep come out and test your crop. You see, there other ways to skin this cat, you just need some little legal palm grease


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 12, 2018)

dogcat said:


> Are you growing out your thundstrucks? Sounds like you found something good. Interesting enough, elsewhere on this forum, someone was complaining about the results from their Sin city thunderstruck. In your case, 1 CBD strain out of 4 showing up with no thc does not really validate a seed vendor, but by the same token, I'm not saying there is anything wrong with the vendor. There's just something wrong with the picture


Im guessing you mean the ["Thunderstruck Is A Fraud"] thread hehe... that's just one very fussy person, MrBluejeans, who seems to assume every bean should = some ACDC clone from seed ... yet even his results were still pretty good

First he posted three lab test results:
 #1 - 0.14% CBDA, 3.42% THCA 
#2 - 2.03% CBDA, 0.65% THCA
#3 - 0.12% CBDA, 2.03% THCA

1 out of 3 isn't the end of the world. He then showed a TLC plate:
 #1 - ~1:1
#2 - ~1:1
#3 - THC only
#4 - ~1:1

3 of his 4 TLC lanes show high CBD, yet he goes back to his seedbank, Herbies in this case, and actually gets a refund from them!

btw yes im growing one Thunderstruck, one CBD Therapy, and two Candida's - the ones that showed up in TLC as no THC but high CBD, essentially all "hemp" lol. I'll cull to my favorite one after flowering them out. I still have 4 or 5 more Thunderstruck seeds left to germ. The Thunderstruck started out very mutant-looking but has now settled into regular sativa growth. The other three are hybrid looking.


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 12, 2018)

dogcat said:


> it's easy, just have the Dept of Agriculture rep come out and test your crop. You see, there other ways to skin this cat, you just need some little legal palm grease


I don't live in a legal state, I don't live in the USA (this is an international forum), I don't have a hemp growing license. For the vast majority of people here, no, that is not a way to skin this cat!


----------



## dogcat (May 12, 2018)

.........


PhenoMenal said:


> I don't live in a legal state, I don't live in the USA (this is an international forum), I don't have a hemp growing license. For the vast majority of people here, no, that is not a way to skin this cat!


sorry, I was being sarcastic


----------



## ttystikk (May 14, 2018)

PhenoMenal said:


> I don't live in a legal state, I don't live in the USA (this is an international forum), I don't have a hemp growing license. For the vast majority of people here, no, that is not a way to skin this cat!


Sorry to hear this.

His crop tests below .3% THC.

If I can get seeds would you be interested?


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 14, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> If I can get seeds would you be interested?


very kind offer thankyou, i wouldve been keen just over a year ago but i dont have an address to get them at the moment. No real need now though as ive got these 4 high CBD/low THC seedlings, and still a couple dozen more seeds to test at a later date so i've probably already found what i was looking for  cheers again though!


----------



## dogcat (May 14, 2018)

PhenoMenal said:


> Im guessing you mean the ["Thunderstruck Is A Fraud"] thread hehe... that's just one very fussy person, MrBluejeans, who seems to assume every bean should = some ACDC clone from seed ... yet even his results were still pretty good
> 
> First he posted three lab test results:
> #1 - 0.14% CBDA, 3.42% THCA
> ...




Nice, which are you favorite so far from the 3 strains? Which one of you the ones you have grown so far had the most resin?


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 14, 2018)

dogcat,
(btw just so there's no confusion, those THCA/CBDA lab tests i posted weren't mine, i was quoting another Thunderstruck grower)

But if you meant my ones, from the CBD blitz ive got one sativa-dom Thunderstruck (started out very mutant looking but settled into normal growth now), one hybrid-looking CBD Therapy, and two hybrid-looking Candida ... all effectively hemp, lol. Theyre all doing well, and I'll very soon take clones to see how they flower - yield, duration, ease, virility etc. But I can't really make any decisions about which is best until I get some feedback from the guineapigs, that's still two or three months away though. Will most likely cull to just 1.


----------



## dogcat (May 15, 2018)

yes, I meant yours, thanks. I'm very curious about leaf and plant structures of the cbd strains, resin, yield etc. I saw a video with the Thunderstruck, and it looked really sativa! Some of these strains look like a bit of a horror show to trim. I was impressed with the resin on the candida, looks like a really nice strain. I've also seen some videos with the dancehall strain, and she looked quite nice.


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 16, 2018)

just re Thunderstruck, from the 5 i grew 4 of them looked like regular hybrids, while one (which ended up being high CBD/no detectable THC in the TLC) looked like a very lanky 'pure sativa' with weird curly serrated leaves giving it a mutant impression, but it's since settled into regular growth now and no longer looks mutanty


----------



## Lewist (May 21, 2018)

PhenoMenal said:


> _*In just 3 weeks, you can go from ungerminated seeds to finding a mother with the cannabinoid profile of your desire (high CBD/low THC for example). Allow me to explain ...*_
> 
> It can be incredibly disheartening to spend several months growing a plant that was advertised as "high CBD low THC" only to find it has plenty of THC and no CBD. It's especially disheartening if you or your friend/family member are a medical patient with neither time or money at your disposal. I've been there.
> 
> ...


Yeah, high CBD stuff is what is taken the world by storm because it's completely non-psychoactive!


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 21, 2018)

Lewist said:


> Yeah, high CBD stuff is what is taken the world by storm because it's completely non-psychoactive!


No ... it's because of the medicinal effects. Being non-psychoactive however is giving it another "venue" to find its way to the public that THC cannot do (under current outdated laws)


----------



## Lewist (May 23, 2018)

Absolutely! CBD has been proven to help as a Digestive Aid, combats tumor and cancer cells, psychosis disorders, inflammatory disorders, analgesic, neurodegenerative disorders, Depression disorders, anxiety reliever and even prevents many types of seizures! It’s been called “miracle drop” that is sweeping through the united states.


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2018)

How do you feel about THCa


----------



## Lewist (May 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> How do you feel about THCa


The two most well-known cannabinoids are THC (tetrahydrocannabinol) and CBD (cannabidiol). For decades, researchers have known that THC is responsible for the famous cannabis high.

But until recently, very little was known about the effects of CBD. We now know that CBD can serve to balance the effects of THC, and provides a range of symptom relief and medical potential.


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2018)

The plant contains very little THC. It only gets converted from THC-A during curing or heating.
In other words, full spectrum extraction is superior to CBD oil as it has a wider range of cannabinoids while still not psychoactive.


----------



## febisfebi (Dec 21, 2018)

@PhenoMenal have you considered trying dinamed cbd plus? from what I understand it is supposed to be a more stabilized dinamed and higher cbd advertised in the 15-20% range along with a 30:1 CBD:THC
It would be interesting to see if dinafem got it right the second time or not. So far it looks like candida seems to be the winner out of the ones you tested. 2 for 2 is not bad when compared with the rest of the strains
It seems to be so difficult to get a functional cbd pheno of any strain by seed, and especially so for high cbd low thc. 
Industrial hemp is looking more and more interesting. Have you considered growing that instead?
https://highalpinegenetics.com is claiming 19.56% CBD on their strains. Other industrial hemp seed companies claim similarly high CBD % but mostly only sell in bulk for farmers looking to farm many acres and only sell seeds by the 1000's. 
Nice work!


----------



## PhenoMenal (Jan 2, 2019)

febisfebi, Dinamed (the original from a year ago, not "CBD Plus") was one of the CBD strains I tried, while I didn't test many seeds (only a couple of each strain) it was the only strain that resulted in Thin Layer Chromatography detection of no THC but high CBD, see my Thin Layer Chromatography thread for more - https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-thin-layer-chromatography-tlc-of-cannabinoids-at-home-tutorial.953423/page-4


----------



## PhenoMenal (Jan 3, 2019)

sorry i meant Candida is the one i had best results from. I had mixed results with the original Dinamed. But keep in mind i only grew a couple of seeds from each - that's not a population we should derive any statistics from! but as I havent tried the Dinamed Plus so cannot comment on that, hopefully they've found some stabilisation. I am not growing now so not in a position to do more testing beyond my last grow.


----------



## febisfebi (Jan 3, 2019)

PhenoMenal said:


> sorry i meant Candida is the one i had best results from. I had mixed results with the original Dinamed. But keep in mind i only grew a couple of seeds from each - that's not a population we should derive any statistics from! but as I havent tried the Dinamed Plus so cannot comment on that, hopefully they've found some stabilisation. I am not growing now so not in a position to do more testing beyond my last grow.


Candida looks like a good proposition for those looking for high CBD low THC. I was suggesting the dinamed plus if you were still doing testing. sorry to hear that is no longer the case. I still wonder how the stability of the industrial hemp strains out there compare to the questionable stability of seeds from seed banks.


----------



## OPfarmer (Jan 5, 2019)

Have seeds for Master Hemp to try this season. It is from Medical Marjuana Genetics and seems to have Candida in it's genetics.

Also have seeds for Mandrin pie hemp, from High Alpine Genetics.

Last year I grew several crops of Charlotte Angle auto CBD, pretty pleased seems very low THC.

This year I have seeds for Dinamed CBD auto and Kannabi's Swiss Dream CBD autoflower.

I am a professional produce farmer, but a novice when it comes to cannabis breeding.

I am going to attempt crossing the lowest THC high CBD hemp with the lowest THC high CBD Autoflower strains.

Goal being a .3% THC high CBD autoflower hemp strain.

It seems that most of the east of the Rocky mountain breeders are going for later flowering, to keep THC levels down. The exact opposite of what maritime Pacific growers will need.

I feel our consistently cool 50 F nights all summers could produce reliable low THC hemp. However thinking a short flowering season, or better yet a Autoflower hemp would be ideal for my region. All would be good if I can finish by the first week of September, before powdery mildew wipes out virtually all living plants.

Really thinking giving farmers control of when they want to flower, and not be at the whim of nature is a good thing considering the cost of seeds or clones.

This is beyond my ability, but I can play!


----------



## eyderbuddy (Jan 9, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> His crop tests below .3% THC.
> 
> If I can get seeds would you be interested?


Where can i source that kind of seed?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2019)

eyderbuddy said:


> Where can i source that kind of seed?


I know someone who breeds them. Guaranteed .3% thc or less, Colorado Dept of Ag approved.


----------



## eyderbuddy (Jan 10, 2019)

damn, have fun growing the legal hemp


----------



## Skoal (Jan 10, 2019)

Interesting post. I really need to read through this as I’m germinating some of those seeds right now as we speak. Primarily the Candida strain which claims little to no THC which I need for daytime.


----------



## febisfebi (Jan 11, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I know someone who breeds them. Guaranteed .3% thc or less, Colorado Dept of Ag approved.


glad to see you are still around! what strains you have access to?


----------



## Skoal (Jan 11, 2019)

I would like to trust the breeder though. And I always thought medics genetics was a good breeder for this type of stuff. Now I gotta double check my seeds. Not too happy about that. Want he one strain for anytime use that doesn’t get you high. Can’t be in court stoned. Doesn’t work well at my age anymore. Lol.


----------



## OPfarmer (Jan 11, 2019)

I grew out a half dozen of the Dutch Passion Charlotte Angel autoflower last season. They were physically consistent plants. Decent "bright" citrus terpens (better than many autos)

Scared of TLC, so don't know CBD/THC levels. I will say a joint is like no effect I have experienced before. (Pure CBD isolate, I really don't feel anything?)

Did an ethanol extraction then made ticniture with 1 gram Charlotte Angel concentrated tar/oil and 12 grams (1/2 ounce) ethonol. Figured 1/2 dropper was 27 mg of my concentrate.

Holy Shit! 1/2 dropper under the tongue first thing in the AM was nearly instant, and extreamly intense for several hours.

Don't think it's THC, but it felt like your head is in a vacuum, (headband, with a classic relaxed eye feeling of a strong Indica). A sense of almost dizzy, almost shortness of breath.

Eat a 100 or 200 mg of purchase isolate and nothing like this home made tincture.

I more than like it. All the effects of exellent old school hash without having to endure being stoned first.

Wonder if I don't have a fair dose of CBN in this concentrate? I did let the plants Amber up before harvest. (That was before I heard late harvest can increase THC levels)


----------



## febisfebi (Jan 11, 2019)

Sounds amazing. Like a stronger version of what I felt with an ACDC made into an edible that readily dissolved under the tongue. Haven't tried the alcohol extraction yet, but it sounds like you are preserving the neccesary cannabinoids to create the "entourage effect" which as you noted simply cannot be accomplished with CBD isolate. My guess would be definitely some CBN, and of course CBG, CBC, etc which all play their role. With THC in low quantities such as 20:1 mmj strains and .3% hemp strains, the THC may not be active on its own, but I have been told from multiple sources that just the tiniest bit of THC will activate otherwise dormant effects of the CBD particularly but others as well probably. They are all working together synergistic ally like this. Hence the "entourage effect" If anyone is unfamiliar with this term, look it up in reference to hemp oil extract and the difference between CBD isolate, and full spectrum hemp oil. Just another example of how people with the expensive pharmaceutical equipment required to create pure CBD isolate are promtly outdone be someone in their kitchen.

I would like to try the alcohol extraction some time. How did you come up with your method, and how does it work?



OPfarmer said:


> I grew out a half dozen of the Dutch Passion Charlotte Angel autoflower last season. They were physically consistent plants. Decent "bright" citrus terpens (better than many autos)
> 
> Scared of TLC, so don't know CBD/THC levels. I will say a joint is like no effect I have experienced before. (Pure CBD isolate, I really don't feel anything?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jan 12, 2019)

Neat thread PhenoMenal!!! 
Did your guinea pigs find candida useful?


----------



## Skoal (Jan 12, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Neat thread PhenoMenal!!!
> Did your guinea pigs find candida useful?


Yeah I’m curious too. I’m growing candida right now. They haven’t sprouted yet. Been only a couple days after germination. Really hoping they are good for cbd.


----------



## house34 (Jan 13, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I know someone who breeds them. Guaranteed .3% thc or less, Colorado Dept of Ag approved.


I'm interested! I'm starting a 200 plant indoor legal hemp grow in Wisconsin. The biggest hurdle has been trying to find a source for good genetics. My worst nightmare is to complete the grow and have the state come in and destroy the crops because of going over the .3 thc limit.


----------



## OPfarmer (Jan 13, 2019)

house34 said:


> I'm interested! I'm starting a 200 plant indoor legal hemp grow in Wisconsin. The biggest hurdle has been trying to find a source for good genetics. My worst nightmare is to complete the grow and have the state come in and destroy the crops because of going over the .3 thc limit.


Former cheese head here...

Few guarantees on being below .3%. Seed is less reliable than clones. Still need to test often and chop early, from what I understand so far.

I would talk to the folks at High Alpine Genetics. Maybe Willamette Valley Hemp Seeds too.

Currently thinking doing a grow out and testing to find mother plants that stay below legal limit in your specific conditions, then cloning for the actual grow.

This would offer some piece of mind.


----------



## house34 (Jan 13, 2019)

OPfarmer said:


> Former cheese head here...
> 
> Few guarantees on being below .3%. Seed is less reliable than clones. Still need to test often and chop early, from what I understand so far.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. I have sourced some clones from another grower who has clones from a past successful grow. But I definitely want other genetics on hand. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Skoal (Jan 17, 2019)

How is medical genetics as a breeder? 

I have my first seedling with 2 very small leaves that finally showed this morning. One didn’t make it. Or maybe I got impatient and pulled it. Soil was drying way too quick. Growing the CD1 strain. 

How strong is this breeders genetics as the CD1. I could only find were feminized. After all the hard work, don’t want to lose her to a hermie.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jan 17, 2019)

eyderbuddy said:


> damn, have fun growing the legal hemp


The law only mentions delta 9.. Can have as much thc-a/thc/d-8-thc as you want  

Nice thread but with as cheap as cbd strains are I wouldn't waste my time searching for one to grow . 600/lb for trimmed buds, about half that for smalls in OR. Even cheaper in NV and CO. 

Sell what you dont need to kids on the playground. Then sue the cops for false arrest after they lab it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 17, 2019)

house34 said:


> I'm interested! I'm starting a 200 plant indoor legal hemp grow in Wisconsin. The biggest hurdle has been trying to find a source for good genetics. My worst nightmare is to complete the grow and have the state come in and destroy the crops because of going over the .3 thc limit.


PM me. I can source help seed from people who grew it out and had it tested.


----------



## PhenoMenal (Feb 9, 2019)

Skoal said:


> How is medical genetics as a breeder?
> 
> I have my first seedling with 2 very small leaves that finally showed this morning. One didn’t make it. Or maybe I got impatient and pulled it. Soil was drying way too quick. Growing the CD1 strain.
> 
> How strong is this breeders genetics as the CD1. I could only find were feminized. After all the hard work, don’t want to lose her to a hermie.


The _only_ experience i have with Medical Genetics is their Candida CD-1 strain, and I only grew TWO of those. But i am happy to say that BOTH of those tested out via Thin Layer Chromatography as having high CBD and non-detectable (<0.5%) THC. 2 plants is a terrible population sample to draw any conclusions from, but it's not a bad start


----------



## PhenoMenal (Feb 9, 2019)

OPfarmer said:


> Scared of TLC


 Don't be. I've unraveled it ..... turns out it's not too hard


----------



## Skoal (Feb 9, 2019)

PhenoMenal said:


> The _only_ experience i have with Medical Genetics is their Candida CD-1 strain, and I only grew TWO of those. But i am happy to say that BOTH of those tested out via Thin Layer Chromatography as having high CBD and non-detectable (<0.5%) THC. 2 plants is a terrible population sample to draw any conclusions from, but it's not a bad start


I’m growing the Candida right now. 4 or my seedlings died. I have one that is growing real nice and has been for about a week. Still to early to tell if it’s the indica or sativa phenotype. 

I was hoping you could tell me about stretch? How big do this girls stretch? I don’t wanna get into height problems and over veg them.


----------



## PhenoMenal (Feb 9, 2019)

Skoal said:


> I’m growing the Candida right now. 4 or my seedlings died. I have one that is growing real nice and has been for about a week. Still to early to tell if it’s the indica or sativa phenotype.
> 
> I was hoping you could tell me about stretch? How big do this girls stretch? I don’t wanna get into height problems and over veg them.


I had to induce flowering quite early on so i can't really say, but no I don't think you'll have any problems with stretch


----------



## bfatal (May 22, 2019)

Interesting, i just do the old smoke it in the morning trick. Usually gives me a good idea from experience.


----------



## PhenoMenal (May 28, 2019)

bfatal said:


> Interesting, i just do the old smoke it in the morning trick. Usually gives me a good idea from experience.


Yes you can grow a plant to harvest, then smoke it in the morning to evaluate how stoned you get ...  but this is about being able to detect the cannabinoid profile (including both THC and CBD) from just 2-3 weeks after germination


----------



## bfatal (Jun 2, 2019)

Can you tell me how that is possible if the plant hasnt developed fully yet?


----------



## PhenoMenal (Jun 4, 2019)

bfatal said:


> Can you tell me how that is possible if the plant hasnt developed fully yet?


Because the genetic profile is established in its DNA - in the seed, and is expressed from even its earliest leaves. (this is already explained in this thread)


----------



## DrTricoma (May 7, 2020)

PhenoMenal said:


> _*In just 3 weeks, you can go from ungerminated seeds to finding a mother with the cannabinoid profile of your desire (high CBD/low THC for example). Allow me to explain ...*_
> 
> It can be incredibly disheartening to spend several months growing a plant that was advertised as "high CBD low THC" only to find it has plenty of THC and no CBD. It's especially disheartening if you or your friend/family member are a medical patient with neither time or money at your disposal. I've been there.
> 
> ...


As I got all for the test. I will test some plants tomorrow and let you know. Thanks again! YOU are the MAn!


----------

